# Dakota conformation



## CypressJB (Jun 14, 2013)

Please explain what confirmation is?I love his color. Definitely looks like a field, has less hair too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I assume she means "conformation", not "confirmation". Obviously just a typo as it's correct in the thread title.
While he's adorable, he's not really the style that's currently in favor in the breed ring. If you go to Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) HISTORY you can read the official breed standard. 
Dakota appears quite long in the leg, and not broad in the skull, both of which are key parts of the breed standard. He seems to lack the dense, double coat which is another part of the standard.
Love him for what he is, he's cute as can be.


----------



## CypressJB (Jun 14, 2013)

The spelling is not the problem. I'm still not sure what it means.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

CypressJB said:


> The spelling is not the problem. I'm still not sure what it means.


This explains it.
American Kennel Club - AKC Conformation


And I agree, he is adorable!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, looks like Field lines to me, but I am no expert.


----------

